# Samvel Yervinyan



## taratp

Hi,

I discovered this Armenian violinist a few weeks back from a Yanni video(!). There seems to be only a couple of videos of him playing Sarasate on youtube, apart from a lot of Yanni videos and some nice Persian/Armenian stuff. Though I have no formal training in any form of music, he seems to be a very good violinist from what I've heard (apart from Yanni, of course). It seems very surprising, thus, that he chooses to play with Yanni instead of concentrating on his solo career. What is your opinion about him from a technical point of view? Is there more material on him performing western classical in the internet?

This is the video I was talking about


----------

